# Perdido/Orange Beach/Pensacola fishing help. (Redfish, Trout, Jacks) PLEASE!



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't been able to get down to the beach and go fishing in over a year. My friends dad has a place on the ICW in Perdido (I know it's between Pensacola and Orange Beach, but I don't know the area at all). I'm heading down this Thursday 8/11/11 until Sunday. Can anyone please give me some advice or direction. Where are the fish, Bay, River, docks, flats, (Deep or Shallow)? What are they eating? What is the best artificials to catch them on or should I use live bait? What time of day, or should I fish only at night because it is so hot? As you can see I really have no idea what I'm doing, I'm open to any and all suggestions. Don't give me your secret spots but just aim me in the right direction and tell me what to look for. I would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks guys.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

do you have a boat/yak to use?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I wanna in on this thread also. I have both


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I will be in my buddies 19ft Kenner. Sorry about that. I just need to know where to go to find the fish and what to use if anyone could help me out with that info. Thanks guys.


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Best fishing is a night. Hit the lights for sure at night. Early in the morning the jetties outside perdido pass is usually productive with flounder and some specks. I usually see two or three charter boats anchored up out there. If you anchor up on the outside of the left jetties between the pole and the rocks that is usually a good spot. Reds and specks around the poles at the wharf just past the bridge on the right is a good spot to check also. It is just a longer run. Perdido bay has also been productive. Live shrimp on a cajun popping cork works well with a 20 in florocarbon leader with no. 8 treble hook. Good luck!


----------

